# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  درسنا النحو مرارا وما استقام اللسان .. للشيخ / عبد الكريم الخضير

## عبدالملك السبيعي

بعض الإخوان يتسائل ويقول: درسنا النحو مراراً يقول أنه ما استقام لسانه ؟
النحو لا شك أن له فوائد منها أنه سبب في عصمة اللسان من اللحن، وهذا يستفيد منه الخطيب والداعية والمدرس، هو الذي يحرص أن يقرأ على الشيوخ ويُقَوِمُونَ له الخطأ وهذا في الغالب يستفيد.
أما الذي يقرأ القواعد النظرية ويسمع الشروح لكنه لا يطبق ذلك في خَطَابةٍ ولا قراءةٍ ولا تعليم ولا غير ذلك ، فإنه في الغالب لابد أن يقع منه اللحن ، إذا احتاج إلى شيء من ذلك مستقبلاً ، لكن الفائدة في فهم الكلام المقروء، هذا ولو لحن وسبق لسان إلى اللحن، إذا ألقى كلمة أو خطبة أو درس ، فإنه إذا أتقن المادة وطبق عليها فإنه لن يخطئ فيما إذا قرأ كتابًا يتوقف فهمه على فهم العربية ، مثل نصوص الكتاب والسنة .
الإنسان إذا ألقى خطاب مثلاً يلحن لأنه ما اعتاد ذلك ، إذا ألقى خطبةً لحن ، ألقى كلمة يلحن لأنه ما تعود على ذلك ، ما قرأ بين يدي الشيخ ولو كان من أحفظ الناس لقواعد العربية ومن أفهم الناس لها قد يلحن . 
وهذا خلل لا شك لكنه أقل من الخلل الثاني الذي يقع فيه من لا يعرف العربية ألبتة ، وهو أن مثل هذا لا يفهم الكلام الذي يحتاج إلى فهمه أو في فهمه إلى العربية .
وإذا أراد الإنسان أن يختبر فهمه لهذا العلم ما عليه إلا أن يمسك الفاتحة - سورة الفاتحة - ويُعرب الفاتحة ، يُعرب سورة الفاتحة إعرابًا تفصيليًا ، ثم يقارن بين إعرابه وبين كتب إعراب القرآن ، في الفاتحة . 
كُتب إعراب القرآن كثيرة للمتقدمين والمتأخرين والمعاصرين ، كلهم كتبوا في إعراب القرآن ، وأكثرهم تفصيلاً من تأخر فإذا طابق إعرابه إعرابهم يكون قد أتقن هذا العلم إذا نقص بنسبة يسيرة لا يضر ، يعني تسعين بالمائة خمسة وثمانين بالمائة إذا وافق في سبعين بالمائة يكون أنجز إنجاز طيب لكن عليه أن يقرأ كتاب آخر ويحضر بعض الدروس ليستكمل ما فاته .
لأنه لا يتصور في كتاب واحد أن يُتقن جميع ما يحتاج إليه ولذا أهل العلم لا يقتصرون على كتاب واحد ، تجد العالم الواحد يُقرئ الآجرومية ، ويقرئ القطر ، ويقرئ الألفية لتتكامل الإفادة ، فبعضُ الناس يضيقُ ذرعًا إذا لحن وقد تعب على تعلم العربية نقول ما يَضِيرَك، هذا صحيح خلل لكن يبقى أن الفائدة الكبرى أنك إذا قرأت كلامًا فهمته عَرِفْتَ إعراب هذه الكلمة لأن كثيرًا من الألفاظ يتوقف فهمها على فهم موقعها من الإعراب.
فأنت إن لحنت لكونك لم تعتد النطق على مقتضى القواعد لأنك لم تتعود فلا تيأس ، لأن من زاول الخطأ وعنده ما يكفيه من النحو هذا في الغالب لا يلحن ، مثلاً الذي يُعنى بالقراءة على الشيوخ ويحرص على ذلك عند الشيوخ أهل العناية الذين يعنون بالرد على الطالب إذا لحن مثل هذا يستفيد كثيرًا، لكن الإشكال أنه قد يكون القارئ من طلاب العلم المدركين ليس بطالب مبتدئ يسهل الرد عليه فيتأخر الشيخ من باب الإحراج لهذا الشخص فلا يرد عليه . 
نقول ليس من مصلحة الطالب أن يُترك وإن كان بعضهم يتحرج من كثرة الرد على الطالب ، فأقول هؤلاء الذين يلحنون لا يضيق ذرعهم هم إن لم يُفيدوا من النحو في هذا الباب أفادوا منه الفائدة الكبرى والنتيجة العظمى المرجوة من هذا الفن وهو فهم نصوص الكتاب والسنة .
والله أعلم ؛ وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على عبده ورسوله نبينا محمد
الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير - الشريط الأول من شرح الآجرومية

----------


## عصام البشير

جزاكم الله خيرا.
لا بد من تكميل النحو بالقراءة في كتب الأدب، فهي التي تعلمك اللسان العربي الفصيح.
والله أعلم

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

في مجال تعلم اللغة :
1- الطريقة الواعية : تعلمها من خلال القواعد والضوابط. هذه أبطأ. 
2- الطريقة اللاواعية [1] : تعلمها من خلال غمر الذهن بسيل من اللغة ، فيكون بالتعرض للسماع والاتجاه للقراءات الواسعة في النصوص. وهذا هو ما اقترحه عليك الشيخ عصام ، وهذه الطريقة أثبت و أقوم. 
========================
[1] قولنا "لا واعية" - وهو اصطلاح للمتخصصين في علم اللغة النفسي - ، لا يراد به أن الإنسان لا يدري ما يفعل ، وإنما يراد به تسلل المعرفة والخبرات إلى الذهن عبر التعرض لها. ومن آمارات التعلم اللاواعي : أنا نعرف بعض الاستعمالات الصحيحة في اللغة ولكنا لا نستطيع تفسير معرفتنا لها بأنها صحيحة من خلال التقعيد العلمي ، وهذا شأن بعض العوام اليوم ، وكثير من العرب الأقحاح قبل ظهور علم النحو بصورته المعروفة.

----------


## الروض الأنف

لا يقصد الشيخ عصام بأنك تترك الطريقة الواعية وتسلك اللاواعية كما أسميتها ، وإنما القصد أنك تبدأ بالقواعد والضوابط وتتقنها على شيخ ، ثم تكمل هذا بالقراءة في كتب الأدب ، فيتعود لسانك على أساليب العرب في الكلام ، فلو هجمت على كتب الأدب بلا قواعد فستكون المحصلة قليلة إن لم تكن منعدمة .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الدراسة النظرية للنحو قد يكون لها أضرار جسيمة إذا لم تكن مشمولة بالمرانة والاستكثار من قراءة كتب العرب الفصحاء

ولذلك تجد كثيرا من حفاظ النحو لا يكادون يقيمون جملة، وتجد غيرهم من المتأدبين ممن لم يدرس النحو يتكلم بسليقته فلا يلحن؛ كما قال الشاعر:
ولست بنحوي يلوك لسانه ............. ولكن سليقي أقول فأعرب

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> لا يقصد الشيخ عصام بأنك تترك الطريقة الواعية وتسلك اللاواعية كما أسميتها ، وإنما القصد أنك تبدأ بالقواعد والضوابط وتتقنها على شيخ ، ثم تكمل هذا بالقراءة في كتب الأدب ، فيتعود لسانك على أساليب العرب في الكلام ، فلو هجمت على كتب الأدب بلا قواعد فستكون المحصلة قليلة إن لم تكن منعدمة .


جزاك الله خيرا ، ومع ذلك لم أقصد "ما تظن" أني قصدته ، إنما صنفت كلامه بحسب الطريقة ، وفضلت الاستكثار من الثانية ، اللاواعية.

----------


## الروض الأنف

الأستاذ الفاضل أبا مالك بارك الله فيك 

هلا ضربت لذلك مثالاً من عصرنا . 
وفقك الله

----------


## شتا العربي

> الدراسة النظرية للنحو قد يكون لها أضرار جسيمة إذا لم تكن مشمولة بالمرانة والاستكثار من قراءة كتب العرب الفصحاء
> 
> ولذلك تجد كثيرا من حفاظ النحو لا يكادون يقيمون جملة، وتجد غيرهم من المتأدبين ممن لم يدرس النحو يتكلم بسليقته فلا يلحن؛ كما قال الشاعر:
> ولست بنحوي يلوك لسانه ............. ولكن سليقي أقول فأعرب


جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم

وأقرب مثال على كلامكم هذا الشاعر الكبير محمود سامي البارودي فالذي أعرفه من ترجمته أنه لم يدرس شيئا

ولما نصح الرافعي رحمه الله من يريد الأدب نصحه بقراءة كتب الأدب التي تثقل الموهبة

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> الأستاذ الفاضل أبا مالك بارك الله فيك 
> 
> هلا ضربت لذلك مثالاً من عصرنا . 
> وفقك الله



لا أستطيع ضرب المثال؛ لأن هذا يشبه الفضيحة، ولكن كثير ممن يقال عنهم (خريج لغة عربية) تجده لا يستطيع أن يتكلم كلاما خاليا من اللحن.
وأعرف من هؤلاء الكثير.

وبضد هؤلاء تجد كثيرا من الناس لم يدرس النحو في حياته -إلا نتفا لعلها علقت بذهنه من الدراسة النظامية التي لم يتخصص فيها في اللغة العربية- ومع ذلك تجده حلو الحديث، عذب الألفاظ، رائق المعاني، يشوقك كلامه، وتأسرك عباراته فلا تكاد تجد فيها لحنا.
وأعرف من هؤلاء الكثير أيضا.

----------


## القاهرية

هل شرح الشيخ على الآجرومية موجود وأين ؟

----------


## أبو أنس المكي

هل تقصيدين شرح الشيخ الخضير 
إن كان الجواب نعم فهو في صفحته في موقع طريق الإسلام

----------


## عصام البشير

> لا أستطيع ضرب المثال؛ لأن هذا يشبه الفضيحة، ولكن كثير ممن يقال عنهم (خريج لغة عربية) تجده لا يستطيع أن يتكلم كلاما خاليا من اللحن.
> وأعرف من هؤلاء الكثير.
> وبضد هؤلاء تجد كثيرا من الناس لم يدرس النحو في حياته -إلا نتفا لعلها علقت بذهنه من الدراسة النظامية التي لم يتخصص فيها في اللغة العربية- ومع ذلك تجده حلو الحديث، عذب الألفاظ، رائق المعاني، يشوقك كلامه، وتأسرك عباراته فلا تكاد تجد فيها لحنا.
> وأعرف من هؤلاء الكثير أيضا.


هذا موجود كثيرا، كما قال أخي أبو مالك - وفقه الله.
وإذا كان (خريج اللغة العربية) معذورا، لأن حال الدراسة بالجامعة - في الغالب - معلوم، فالأغرب منه أنني أعرف من طلبة العلم من قرأ العربية على الطريقة التقليدية، وحفظ من متونها شيئا كثيرا (بمستوى الألفية وشروحها)، وهو مع ذلك يقع في اللحن، وكلامه غير فصيح.
والسبب - فيما أحسب - أنه بعيد عن التطبيق، لبعده عن كتب الأدب والشعر.
والله أعلم.

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

جزى الله الشيوخ الأفاضل : عصام البشير ، عبد الله الشهري ، أبا مالك العوضي خيرا ووفقهم إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه .

قد كان معي منذ أيام أخ في كلية الدراسات الإسلامية تخصص العربية ، وكنا نقرأ بعض الأحاديث وكان لا يحسن يضبط جملة صحيحا .. بل قد يقف امام كلمة لا يعرف نطقها مثل ( فَتَرَكَاهَا ) !

كذلك الحال بالنسبة إلى التجويد والتلاوة .. فالدراسة النظرية لا تفيد إلا بتطبيقها .. بل ربما لا يعرف البعض أحكام التجويد النظرية إلا قليلا ويُحسن القراءة .

وهناك منهم صبي في التاسعة من عمره يقرأ القرآن قراءة جميلة ، وقليلا ما يخطيء في التجويد وليس سيئا في مخارج الحروف .. فقلت له : هل درست تجويد ؟ قال : وما التجويد !!

----------


## المحب الكبير

أيضا : استماع الإنسان إلى العلماء الذين لا تكاد تسمع لهم لحنا واحدا ، ومنهم في هذا العصر العلامة الفهامة 

الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله ، وقد نفعني الله كثيرا أيام الثانوية - من جهة اللغة والتحرز من اللحن - مداومتي

لاستماع محاضرات أحد الدعاة الذين لا يلحنون إلا نادرا ، مع ما رزقه الله من البلاغة والشعر ..

----------


## الروض الأنف

الأستاذ الفاضل أبا مالك 
لقد فهمت كلامي بالعكس فأنا أريد مثالاً على أن هناك في عصرنا من يتكلم على سليقته ولا يلحن ، وأنتم أعلم مني ، ولكن أريد أن أضع بعض الأمور لعلها تفيد : 
1- بعض النحاة لا يستشهد بالأحاديث ادعاءً أنها قد تكون غيرت من الرواة ، ومن هم الرواة ؟ غالبهم في القرون الأولى .
2- كتب اللغة مليئة بتلحين فلان وفلان من الأعلام في القرون الأولى . 
3- كون بعض المعاصرين يلجأ للكلام البسيط العصري ، ويترك أبواباً من اللغة والكلام الرصين الذي يحتاج إلى معرفة للتراكيب وبنية الكلمة فلا ينصب الفاعل ولا يرفع المفعول ويأتي بخبر كان منصوباً وخبر إن مرفوعاً لا يعني أنه لا يلحن في كلامه  . 
4- القول بأن فلان لا يلحن تحتاج إلى جمع غالب كلامه - على أقل تقدير - ومن ثم الحكم عليه . 
5- في اعتقادي الشخصي أن من يقول فلان لا يلحن أو حتى يقول عنه إنه فصيح يحتاج أن يكون في طبقة من يصحح على علماء اللغة فيخطئ هذا ويصوب هذا . 
6- بعض العلماء أو الأدباء لم يدرسوا  النحو والصرف بالتفصيل لكن بسبب إكثاره من القراءة في كتب الأدب واللغة أصبح قليل اللحن ، لكن هذه ليست قاعدة للجميع فهؤلاء توفر لهم من الذكاء والفطنة ما ليس لغيرهم ، أما القاعدة فشأن آخر . 
7- وجود قصائد أو مقالات لا لحن فيها لا يعني أن فلان لا يلحن ، فهذه القصائد والمقالات تحتاج إلى تكلف لإخراجها ، فكثرة قراءتهم في كتب الأدب لا يجعل لهم سليقة تؤهلهم بأن يتكلموا على سجيتهم فلا يلحنون . 

أرجو منكم أن تفيدوني بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> الأستاذ الفاضل أبا مالك 
> لقد فهمت كلامي بالعكس فأنا أريد مثالاً على أن هناك في عصرنا من يتكلم على سليقته ولا يلحن


الذين يتكلمون بالسليقة في عصرنا كثيرون، بل ذكر بعضهم أنه توجد قرية ما زال أهلها يتكلمون بالعربية الفصيحة إلى الآن!
ولكن ليس المراد من هذا أنه يكون فصيحا في كل كلمة ينطقها بحيث لا يقع له اللحن البتة!
فهذا متعذر، ولعله لا يوجد، ولكن المقصود أنه يسبق إلى لسانه في كثير من أحيانه النطق الصحيح بغير تكلف.




> 1- بعض النحاة لا يستشهد بالأحاديث ادعاءً أنها قد تكون غيرت من الرواة ، ومن هم الرواة ؟ غالبهم في القرون الأولى .


إنما منع من منع من النحويين الاستشهاد بالحديث في القواعد الكلية من كلام العرب؛ لأن من أصل البصريين أن إثبات القواعد النحوية يكون على جمهور كلام العرب المنقول من العرب الفصحاء، وأما أهل الحديث فأكثرهم من الأعاجم حتى إن كانوا في القرون الأولى.
ومسألة الاستشهاد بالحديث فيها كلام طويل الذيول، حتى أفردها بعض المعاصرين بالتصنيف، منهم خديجة الحديثي، ومحمود فجال.




> 2- كتب اللغة مليئة بتلحين فلان وفلان من الأعلام في القرون الأولى .


سبحان الله! كلامك ينقض بعضه بعضا!
إذا كانت مليئة بتلحين أهل القرون الأولى، فلماذا تعارض من منع الاستشهاد بكلامهم في رقم (1)؟!
وأهل اللغة جعلوا منتصف القرن الثاني الهجري نهاية عصر الاحتجاج عند الحضر، وزادوها عند أهل البادية، فإذا كان من يُلحَّن ممن جاء بعد ذلك فلا إشكال في هذا، فقد كثر اللحن، وإن كان من عصور الاحتجاج فالأغلب الأعم أن يكون ذلك لغة لم تبلغ من لحَّن، حتى وقع من بعض النحويين تلحين بعض القراء في قراءات سبعية ثابتة، وهي صحيحة فصيحة.




> 3- كون بعض المعاصرين يلجأ للكلام البسيط العصري ، ويترك أبواباً من اللغة والكلام الرصين الذي يحتاج إلى معرفة للتراكيب وبنية الكلمة فلا ينصب الفاعل ولا يرفع المفعول ويأتي بخبر كان منصوباً وخبر إن مرفوعاً لا يعني أنه لا يلحن في كلامه  .


يا أخي الكريم، المرء مخبوء تحت لسانه فإذا تكلم ظهر!
هل تظننا من الصغار الأغمار الذين يخدعون بمعسول القول وتهاويل المتشبعين بما لم يعطوا؟!
لعله لا يخفى عليك أن معرفة اللاحن من غيره لا تخفى على أهل هذا الفن.




> 4- القول بأن فلان لا يلحن تحتاج إلى جمع غالب كلامه - على أقل تقدير - ومن ثم الحكم عليه .


ومن قال إننا نقول: إن فلانا لا يلحن؟!
لا أظن أن في أهل هذا العصر من لا يلحن، ولكن المراد أنه يسبق إليه الكلام الصحيح بغير تكلف.
والحكم الذي يصدر إنما يكون بالإثبات لا بالنفي، فنحن نحكم على فلان بأنه يلحن، ولا نحكم على فلان بأنه لا يلحن.
والإثبات أسهل من النفي؛ لأنني لا أتردد في الحكم ولا أعجز عن معرفة أن فلانا يلحن إذا سمعته يقول: (في هذا الليلة وفي هذه اليوم)، أو يقول: (في كلٌ مما يأتي)، أو يكتب (بسم الله) ويضع نقطتي التاء على اسم الله!




> 5- في اعتقادي الشخصي أن من يقول فلان لا يلحن أو حتى يقول عنه إنه فصيح يحتاج أن يكون في طبقة من يصحح على علماء اللغة فيخطئ هذا ويصوب هذا .


وأنا في اعتقادي الشخصي أن من يصدر مثل اعتقادك الشخصي هذا يحتاج أن يكون في طبقة أعلى من هذه الطبقة حتى يصدر هذا الاعتقاد الشخصي!




> 6- بعض العلماء أو الأدباء لم يدرسوا  النحو والصرف بالتفصيل لكن بسبب إكثاره من القراءة في كتب الأدب واللغة أصبح قليل اللحن ، لكن هذه ليست قاعدة للجميع فهؤلاء توفر لهم من الذكاء والفطنة ما ليس لغيرهم ، أما القاعدة فشأن آخر .


هذا خطأ!
بل القاعدة عكس ذلك، وأعرف من الأطفال من هم في سن السابعة وبعضهم في الرابعة! ويتكلمون في كثير من الأحيان بغير لحن؛ لأنهم نشئوا على هذه الطريقة.
ولو كان كلامك صحيحا لكانت الفصاحة وعدم اللحن مقصورة على الأذكياء من العرب، وهذا باطل كما هو واضح.




> 7- وجود قصائد أو مقالات لا لحن فيها لا يعني أن فلان لا يلحن ، فهذه القصائد والمقالات تحتاج إلى تكلف لإخراجها ، فكثرة قراءتهم في كتب الأدب لا يجعل لهم سليقة تؤهلهم بأن يتكلموا على سجيتهم فلا يلحنون .


نعم وجود هذه القصائد لا يدل على أن فلانا لا يلحن، ولكن ما علاقة هذا بالنتيجة التي ذكرتها؟!
السبيل الوحيد للسليقة هو كثرة القراءة في كلام العرب الفصحاء، وكثرة المطالعة لأدب البلغاء من الأدباء، ولو تفكرتَ أخي الكريم في السبب الذي جعل العرب الأوائل لا يلحنون لاتضحت لك المسألة.
لماذا لا يلحن الأعرابي البوال على عقبه؟! وكثير من هؤلاء الأعراب قد يوسم بالحمق والغباء وغير ذلك من الصفات؟!
لماذا لا يلحن الصبي الصغير الذي نشأ في بادية جاهلية لا يعرف إلا خيمة أهله وتمر حائطه ولبن حلوبته ولحم شاته؟!

----------


## الروض الأنف

أستاذي الفاضل أبا مالك  
إذا كنت لا ترغب أن أناقشك في موضوع بعد ذلك فأرجو التصريح ، وسأبقى - كسابق عهدي - تلميذاً لكم أستفيد منكم ، وأعرض عليكم ما يواجهني من إشكالات . 

غفر الله لك .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أستاذي الفاضل أبا مالك  
> إذا كنت لا ترغب أن أناقشك في موضوع بعد ذلك فأرجو التصريح ، وسأبقى - كسابق عهدي - تلميذاً لكم أستفيد منكم ، وأعرض عليكم ما يواجهني من إشكالات . 
> غفر الله لك .


وفقك الله يا أخي الكريم

ومن نحن حتى يكون لنا تلاميذ ؟!

ويبدو أنك شعرت في كلامي ببعض الحدة، فأرجو المسامحة!

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

أخي العوضي:
قلتم: وأعرف من الأطفال من هم في سن السابعة وبعضهم في الرابعة! ويتكلمون في كثير من الأحيان بغير لحن؛ لأنهم نشئوا على هذه الطريقة.
وأضيف بأن أحد الأساتذة الأشوام قابلت معه قناة المجد، وقد طبق طريقة في تعليم طلاب الروضة والتمهيدي الفصحى بالممارسة، ويقال بأنه نجح في ذلك.
وقد طبقت طريقة المحادثة بالفصحى مع ابنتي منذ صغرها، مع ما تسمعه من قناة المجد، وبعض الأناشيد للصغار، فاستقام لسانها كثيرا، مع أنها في السادسة من عمرها.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

تعلم الأطفال لما يعرض عليهم من اللغات من المباحث المشهورة في علم "اللغة التطبيقي" أو "اللسانيات". ونظريات التعلم في هذا الصدد كثيرة لكن يأتي في مقدمتها النظرية السلوكية و النظرية المعرفية ، وبين هاتين النظريتين احتدام قديم ، فزعيم الأولى "بي اف سكنر" يقول إن تعلم اللغة ليس له مصدر إلا الاكتساب ، فهي عملية اتجاهها من الخارج إلى الداخل ، وأما زعيم الأخرى ، اللساني المشهور بـ "نعوم تشومسكي" ، فيقرر أن  تعلم اللغة مدعوم بالمقام الأول باستعداد خاص في الدماغ أو العقل ، موجود في جميع الأطفال ، وسماه "ملكة اكتساب اللغات" ، وبالتالي فعملية اكتساب اللغة عنده عملية تبدأ من الداخل. والجمع بين النظريتين قد حصل وهو مذهب المعاصرين من علماء هذا الفن ، واحتجوا بحجج كثيرة ، والتأمل يكشف لك أن مذهب الجمع هو الأصلح لأن في كل واحدة منهما حق.

----------


## معاند

من الأمور التي أرى أن لها دورًا ليس بهين في مسألة استقامة اللسان سواءًا في اللغة العربية أو الإنجليزية ، هو القراءة بصوتٍ جهوري ..

----------


## أبو القاسم

أعرف رجلا زيديا من ذِمار في اليمن..لاحظت عليه في كلامه حدا كبيرا من الفصحى كما لاحظ غيري
فلما سئل أهو يتكلف ذلك..قال بل هكذا لهجتنا..
والله أعلم

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

يُرفع ؛ للفائدة .

----------


## دامو

هل من أسماء ،بارك الله فيكم ، لكُتب إعراب القرآن النافعة للاهتام بها و الدراسة؟

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

> هل من أسماء ،بارك الله فيكم ، لكُتب إعراب القرآن النافعة للاهتام بها و الدراسة؟


 لعل من أهم كتب الإعراب ،كتاب : إعراب القرآن وبيانه .
للشيخ: محي الدرويش  ... فهو موسوعة بحق .

----------


## دامو

جزاكم الله خيرا، هل من رابط لتحميله ?

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

> جزاكم الله خيرا، هل من رابط لتحميله ?


 http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2785

----------


## دامو

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## دامو

الله أكبر !
موسوعه بحق

----------

